# December 2009 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc

HAPPY HOLIDAYS everyone!!!!! 'Tis the season to be merry! 









*This month's challenge is all about rituals, holidays, traditions, family, friends and of course our beloved Havanese! 
Please post pictures of your Hav(s) in the spirit of the holidays, no matter what you celebrate. Be creative! *









*Please only post pictures and comments relating to the theme of this thread. Thank you! *​


----------



## karin117

I have been taking pictures of my dogs the last days to get a nice one for the x-mas card. This is my boy Ismo, just had he´s 1 bithday...making he´s best to look like a model


----------



## Scooter's Family

This one is from last year when we only had one Hav, oh what changes can happen in a year! Had to post it because Scooter just looks so happy. (Not!)


----------



## Perugina




----------



## Scooter's Family

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Missy

Ho Ho Ho....if anything can, this thread is sure to get me in the holiday spirit.

Have an awwwwww-some Christmas.


----------



## Scooter's Family

How did you do that Missy???


----------



## SMARTY

Wonderful butt shot....
Ismo looks very hansome.....
Love Scooters face...
Sophie looks beautiful....... 

Great shots Missy, how did you do/post that?


----------



## casperkeep

*Hava Happy Holiday Havanese Friends!!!*

Here are sopics from last year of Jillee and Betzie. I will post some pics og Gage soon.....well I will try you all know how good I am at this!!!


----------



## mintchip

Happy Holidays Everyone!
We hope the new year will be a grrrrrrreat one for you!


----------



## Julie

Great pictures everyone!:clap2:

Sally--can you post that picture you have in the gallery with Oliver and the Christmas ornaments? I loved it!:thumb:


----------



## mintchip

Julie said:


> Great pictures everyone!:clap2:
> 
> Sally--can you post that picture you have in the gallery with Oliver and the Christmas ornaments? I loved it!:thumb:


Here you are Julie..............


----------



## Renee

Hmmmmm....I guess I should have gotten a picture of Miley EATING the donkey from my nativity scene! She did it while I was in the shower....it was in tiny little pieces all over the living room. I swear they hear that bathroom door shut and think "What can we get into NOW...hurry...we've only got 15 minutes!!"


----------



## ama0722

You guys are putting me in the spirit buy making me feel like I have a lot of work to do!

Ann- Is that a bottle of Crown under your tree? No wonder Scooter looks relaxed... kicking back with mom!


----------



## Julie

The pictures are fabulous!!!! It's giving me some holiday spirit and I may even join in this month with Quince!

Thank you for posting that photo of Oliver Sally...I love that picture! He should be a Christmas card!:wink:


----------



## mintchip

Julie said:


> The pictures are fabulous!!!! It's giving me some holiday spirit and *I may even join in this month with Quince!*
> 
> Thank you for posting that photo of Oliver Sally...I love that picture! He should be a Christmas card!:wink:


Please! I want a photo of Quince


----------



## Pixiesmom

Love this thread!
Karin your dog is stunning as usual. The picture of Scooter is priceless. Sophie is beautiful. Jasper and Cash are cute as ever.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Chaucer has such beautiful eyes!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Yes it was Amanda, it was also a gift for someone other than me! LOL


----------



## irnfit

I love all the pictures. I always say this forum has the best looking dogs on it. Tracy, your Chaucer is so handsome. Where did you have his picture taken?


----------



## [email protected]

*Fifi in hes xmas dress*

Hi Everyone! I will like you to meet Fifi. Ready for the Holidays.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Fifi is adorable!!! She's waiting for Santa!


----------



## [email protected]

yup, she is one of Santa's little helper. LOL


----------



## Julie

Oh goodness----look at Fifi! That is adorable!:kiss::kiss:


----------



## TAPAJ

irnfit said:


> Tracy, your Chaucer is so handsome. Where did you have his picture taken?


Michele:

It was a professional photo studio in Redwood City. It was the first time we'd gotten professional shots of our guy so we didn't know what to expect. The photographer was great with him, though...even when he nearly "watered" one of the poinsettias! 

By the way, I agree...this forum has some of the best looking dogs. There's not a bad photo in the bunch!


----------



## TAPAJ

Pixiesmom said:


> Chaucer has such beautiful eyes!


Beth:

Thanks! I will admit, though, that he _knows _it, and uses those eyes to his advantage. He has mastered several looks, and his favorites seem to be "who, me?" and "how could you say no to this face?"


----------



## marjrc

I LOVE the pictures so far! Omg, what gorgeous, lovable faces! Abby, nice to 'meet' you and sweet Fifi.  

Julie, you BETTER get a picture of Quincy on here! It's been way too long since I saw his adorable puss!

Ann, what a difference in only one year. My gosh!


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks, for all the post of Fifi. I think that the Havanese breed is just the cutest and sweetest breed I have met. I am glad to meet you all and your Havs too. They are just so cute and fun to hav around. We are about to adopt a havanese soon, he is in a really bad condition  but we are prepare to give him the best. I will post some pictures when we recieve him. Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## Murphy's Mom

*Jonah and Riley*

This was sort of spur of the moment, so they were not at their best, but we had fun!


----------



## Sheri

Becki, Jonah and Riley's photo turned out so cute! Love their expressions! It was so nice to meet you last month.


----------



## Murphy's Mom

Thanks Sheri, I think we should arrange a playdate after the new year. Tucker is such a doll, maybe we can find somewhere they can RLH again!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Happy Holidays to all of our forum friends!!!


----------



## marltonmommy

I love that picture of Dugan and Brady!!! They are just toooooo cute!!!


----------



## marjrc

Awww, you cutie pies! The same to you!


----------



## SMARTY

*Bath time, anyone seen Smarty?*


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL Sandi!!!


----------



## Missy

Now that is something I would like to find under my tree!


----------



## mintchip

Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## SMARTY

Oliver and Comet perfect as always.


----------



## SMARTY

*"Galen just let her blind us for a few seconds, then we'll get a treat, I promise"*


----------



## lfung5

Great pictures guys. We have such a good looking group of Havs!


----------



## MacGyver

We took MacGyver to see Santa today...the store got a better picture, but this one still makes me laugh!


----------



## marjrc

Smarty's no fool. If she can't be found, she can't get bathed! lol They are being such good little girls in that last shot.

Love you boys, Oliver and Comet! Happy holidays to you too. 

Little MacGyver is a cutie!


----------



## herrick51

*Happy Holidays*

We're snowbirds for the winter and have been in and out of internet range. . I've missed this forum!!

Merry Christmas from Brody!


----------



## [email protected]

*Chulo, our new member of our Family.*

This is our new member of our Family. His name is Chulo, we had to cut his hair short because he had lots of mats on his paws and belly, and a couple on his back. We only had him for about 12 days.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Oh my goodness! Santa looks like he is scared to death that MacGyver is going to pee on him!


----------



## pjewel

Here's a quick cheat for now.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## irnfit

Well, it's not the pups, but I'm working on getting their pictures. I've been trying to get the 4 dogs with Julian, but the dogs listen to "sit/stay" and Julian doesn't.


----------



## mintchip

Happy Holidays and a super 2010 Everyone!
PS-I'm Comet so why the red nose? :doh:


----------



## good buddy

Comet makes an adorable Rudolph! MacGuyver is such a cute pup, but Santa does look nervous about holding him long on his lap!


----------



## lcy_pt

I LOVE JULIAN!!!!!


----------



## marjrc

We've missed you and Brody too, Mary! He is quite handsome there.

Chulo is a doll ! Love the new do. 

Merry Christmas to you too Julian, to you and to Comet and to Milo. Lovely pics!


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks, it is a little cold for this hair cut, but he is wearing a sweater. So it is all good.


----------



## krandall

*Kodi's first Christmas (tree)*

I posted this in Body Language too, but it's certainly a photo of "puppy's first christmas!!!"


----------



## Scooter's Family

Kodi is a cutie, the expen around the tree is hilarious! We didn't do that but we no ornaments at the bottom.


----------



## krandall

Scooter's Family said:


> Kodi is a cutie, the expen around the tree is hilarious! We didn't do that but we no ornaments at the bottom.


That wouldn't be enough... as we were setting up the tree, he was trying to dismember the branches!<g>


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Happy Havvie Holidays and a Hamster too!*

From left to right...
Daisy Lu, Walnut the Hamster, Alana, Riki, and our foster girl, Tiger Lily (just had shattered pelvis surgery on 12/2 and rescued by Rover Rescue in Southern California)

The hats were photoshopped but Tiger Lily does have on a jacket as it is cold here and she has zero coat. She was so matted, she had to be shaved down to the skin.

Alana was the art director on this! I cannot believe my first baby will be 13 on January 31. Riki is six, Daisy is five, Tiger Lily is believed to be close to three, and Walnut is about a year.

The actual scene is on stuffed animal fleece below our tree...


----------



## Sheri

How cute! Clever daughter and mom...!


----------



## Sheri

Poor Kodi wants to be on the INSIDE of the ex-pen! Ha!!


----------



## marjrc

Linda, that is SO DARN CUTE!!! Well done, Alana. 

I wish a pen around our tree would be enough to keep our kitten out of there, but nope. So far, we haven't put up any ornaments at all. I just dont' trust her! lol


----------



## Havtahava

This was taken while capturing my adventurous puppy from opening some presents early. LOL


----------



## Sheri

Lovely, Kimberly! It's nice to see you!


----------



## krandall

marjrc said:


> Linda, that is SO DARN CUTE!!! Well done, Alana.
> 
> I wish a pen around our tree would be enough to keep our kitten out of there, but nope. So far, we haven't put up any ornaments at all. I just dont' trust her! lol


Our tree toper is a very old Italian wax angel. When our cat was a kitten, the angel did NOT go on the tree. Instead, I got a little stuffed teddy bear angel and tied THAT to the top of the tree. Only the unbreakable ornaments wnet on the tree that year.

The good news is that Kodi can't climb. The bad news is that NOTHING is "unbreakable" in those jaws. If I didn't know better, I'd think he was part pit bull.:laugh:


----------



## susieg

Well, I'm Jewish.....but couldn't resist pet photo day at the Grove [an outdoor mall in LA]. Poor DH wasn't too thrilled. And Lola would NOT sit on santa's lap. I think she told him she wanted bully sticks in her stocking though  It was so fun to see all the people there with their dogs. Happy Holidays!


----------



## gelbergirl

Merry Christmas from Henry!


----------



## irnfit

I







Henry!

Nice photo, Kimberly.


----------



## gelbergirl

all the havs are so cute,
and the KIDS too.
Julian is a little man!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Great photos everyone!


----------



## Lina

What great pics everyone! I love all the holiday themed photos.  I'll be getting one of the crew here (Guapo is staying with us until Sunday) probably on Saturday but for now, here is one of Hitchcock's favorite things to do to stay warm on a cold winter's night - sleep with his toys!

Can you see me?










Kubrick is right there wondering where his brother went, LOL!


----------



## mintchip

Lina said:


> What great pics everyone! I love all the holiday themed photos.  I'll be getting one of the crew here (Guapo is staying with us until Sunday) probably on Saturday but for now, here is one of Hitchcock's favorite things to do to stay warm on a cold winter's night - sleep with his toys!
> 
> Can you see me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kubrick is right there wondering where his brother went, LOL!


:laugh::biggrin1:ound:


----------



## HavaBaloo

Happy Holidays everyone! 

Baloo and his new socking:









Baloo dressed up as "Santa Paws":


----------



## marjrc

Lina, that's just too funny. Looks like Hitch is really trying to hide! lol

I'm loving the latest pics, everyone! 

Karen, we did finally get the tree up and DD put on a few, just a FEW, ornaments so keeping fingers crossed here.


----------



## pjewel

Well here's a scanned photo (lousy quality) of Milo taken with Santa (who looked mightily like Mrs. Claus) at PetSmart today. He made lots of friends and got all kinds of goodies, including the most bizarre looking boots. If they stay on him I'll take a picture later. It is now officially snowing on Long Island and they're threatening a first winter storm.

Caption: And you wonder why I run away from home. How humiliating.


----------



## mintchip

We're dreaming of a white Christmas--- but *NOT* in the house! 
*Turn up the heat!* :biggrin1:


----------



## marltonmommy

Happy Holidays from Christopher, Jaime, Skippy, Sunshine and Jacob!!!!


----------



## Lina

Alright here are mine. Merry Christmas everyone!!!




























Guapo will be going home tomorrow and then we're off to California for Christmas! The boys did enjoy getting a last photoshoot in before leaving.


----------



## Jérôme

Artus and Cisco :


----------



## Scooter's Family

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL OF OUR HAV FRIENDS!!!

Love, 
Murphy , Gracie, & Scooter


----------



## Scooter's Family

Don't you like my new dress?


----------



## gelbergirl

Those little chairs for the havs are so cute.
Merry Christmas to Artus and Cisco, and all the havanese forum!



Jérôme said:


> Artus and Cisco :


----------



## ama0722

One of Santa's elves thought I was a really good girl this year and those of you that were in Chicago remember this being a popular choice!

BTW, if this is inappropriate I am only following Ann's lead on how she celebrates the holidays!!!


----------



## trueblue

LOL, Amanda. Enjoy the Patron...I can't do tequila anymore since I've been told on more than one occasion that it makes me violent.


----------



## marjrc

You mean, more than usual Kim? *ducking* !

Love your dogs, Jerome! Lina, your photos are gorgeous, as are all 3 Havs! 

Oh, how i love the 2 boys with their 2 Havs. What a great picture! 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## lfung5

Great pictures guys!
Lina,
How'd you manage a picture of all 3 smiling with their tongues out? You must have a trick. Little hot pepper on their tongue or something


----------



## Lina

lfung5 said:


> Great pictures guys!
> Lina,
> How'd you manage a picture of all 3 smiling with their tongues out? You must have a trick. Little hot pepper on their tongue or something


LOL, Linda it's easier than that... I take a picture of them right after they've been playing! This way they all have their tongues out and smiling.


----------



## trueblue

Happy Holidays, guys! Here's my little man looking like quite the Scrooge


----------



## Scooter's Family

Thanks for that Amanda! If I recall correctly, you did the shopping, not me! 

Can I come over?


----------



## mintchip

trueblue said:


> Happy Holidays, guys! Here's my little man looking like quite the Scrooge


Scrooge????? No way!!! You are to cute!
Love, Comet


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Great photos everyone! :clap2:


----------



## Evye's Mom

Wishing you all HAV a very Merry Christmas, from Evye, Bentley & Taylor.


----------



## Julie

Oh how cute Sharlene!!!:clap2:


----------



## Julie

Here are a few pictures of my Quince-The first one I think he is looking at Marj and saying...."why did you have this challenge girl?" My Mom is sending me to the "polar regions" in this shot! hahaha

Isn't he cute?(not that I am biased or anything!)


----------



## Julie

One of God's greatest gifts to the human race---FURMUFFINS! 
You can't see it very well--but Quincy is coming out of a gift box (lid is behind)


----------



## Sheri

Oh, Julie, I love your Christmas present!! Quincy is a beautiful boy, you haven't had him on here in a long while. It's good to see him!

Sharlene, That's a great picture of your three, together... Well done!


----------



## Julie

On a serious note--

:hug: Merry Christmas to you all :hug:
I hope you have a warm wonderful holiday filled with joyful children,laughs,yummy warm food and all the blessings this season has to offer!

We love you all!:kiss:


----------



## mintchip

*:hug: Quincy!!!! :hug:* It is grrrrrrrrrrreat to see you!


----------



## Julie

Quincy says "thank you" (lickie-lickie).ound:
He hasn't been photographed in a very long time and I was thrilled that he was so relaxed during grooming on my lap (and the mat removal  ) that he was hanging off and almost falling asleep! Thankfully he still allowed me to pose him and stick him in boxes,on boxes and all that crazy stuff. It made me think how lucky I was so have such a fabulous and tolerant furmuffin!


----------



## marjrc

Kim, Santos is adorable, even if a little grouchy. He looks like my Sammy. 

Sharlene, your 3 are too stinkin' adorable!! 

Quincy, my boy!!! I have these challenges so that I can see some of my lovely Hav friends' faces and you have been missing for far too long!! It's all your mom's fault, so you make sure she takes part in the challenges each month so we can see your handsome face again, o.k.?  Gosh, Julie, he's beautiful. I love the pics of him in the gift box!


----------



## mintchip

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Julie

Oh wow! That's very pretty Sally! I like it!:thumb:


----------



## marjrc

Here's Ricky, wishing you all a GREAT Christmas holiday!

Sammy wouldn't stop attacking the hat, so that didn't work out. lol

View attachment 27088


View attachment 27089


----------



## mintchip

Ricky you look grrrrrrrrrrreat! Merry Christmas


----------



## imamurph

Ok...these photos are from last year, as the Christmas sweaters I ordered this year didn't fit..wahhhhh!
I had a hard time getting Sophie to pose with the hat on..Gabe loves to have his picture taken...


----------



## Scooter's Family

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Maxmom

Merry Christmas everybody!

It's been a long time since I've posted on the forum. Here are my two sweet boys. Max is the small one and the other is Cooper, my adopted foster boy. Cooper has stolen my heart. He has more personality than any dog I've ever seen and makes me laugh every single day. He was a little overwhelmed with the picture-taking because he usually has the biggest smile on his face.

I love my babies! )


----------



## marjrc

Hi Janan! Long time no hear.  I cant' access your page of photos for some reason. It says it's "private".


----------



## Maxmom

The photo should be there now, Marj.


----------



## gelbergirl

Cooper and Max have sweet smiles. thx for posting the pic for us!


----------



## imamurph

Awwww. they are adorable Janan!!!!


----------



## mintchip

I agree with you Diane


----------



## Maxmom

Geez, guys, that was sweet!


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're both beautiful and love the photo by the tree!


----------



## Missy

Wow I missed a lot of great photos. Too many to mention...but it is great to see you again Quincy!!!


----------



## marjrc

Great picture, Janan! I haven't seen your two boys in ages, so it's nice to see them again. They are lovely!


----------



## mintchip

Marj any hints for the January challenge??????? opcorn:


----------



## Perugina




----------

